
Ask HN: What email marketing software do you use? - drewjaja
Looking for an email marketing software that supports multiple contact lists, advanced segmentation, A&#x2F;B split tests and an easy to use editor.
======
jacobzweig
Hey, don't mean to be promotional, but I just built a platform for email
marketing that uses machine learning for automated split testing and
optimization (just wrote a post about it here:
[https://www.optimail.io/blog/move-beyond-ab-testing-email-
ca...](https://www.optimail.io/blog/move-beyond-ab-testing-email-campaign-
optimization)). I'd be happy to answer any questions about it!

------
arkitaip
I've used MailChimp for an e-commerce. Reasonable prices, great design and
straightforward usage. The analytics was useful and if you need more you can
connect to Google analytics. Tons of integrations available.

The built-in design editor was infuriating in how it handled copying elements
but overall it was easy to use.

